# He's going to be a big boy someday



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

He's a baby Great Horned Owl his nest got blown away in the big windstorm we had yesterday, he's Ok he will just have to grow up on fresh sliced liver instead of mice and voles.

NAB


----------



## YaSin11 (Jul 23, 2009)

nabisho,
wow! you always post cool pics of interesting birds.  Thanks


----------



## Gnuretiree (May 29, 2009)

Is he going to be released into the wild?

Hugh


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*Absolutely*

Probably be sometime this summer, once he gets full grown then he will have to be taught to hunt mice etc. then he can be released soon as he can hunt well enough to survive.

NAB


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

What a beauty.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

AWESOME "little" baby, Nab! Thank you for the photo and even more for helping him/her!

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

You've done it again, Nab!!

What a cutie AND a beauty!!

I know he will do just fine!

Please keep us updated on his progress!!

Love and Hugs
Shi


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Wow, thats an impressive bird


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

WOW, love it, gorgeous baby.

Reti


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*Second time in a week*

Yet another little baby Great Horned Owl blown out of his nest, he's going to be fine, but we are running out of room at the Inn, he's our 6th baby so far and it's only May 3 if this keeps up we'll have 20 of these guys before spring ends.

NAB 

Nothing like some fresh sliced liver to cheer a fellow up after a hard morning.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

EEEK! I sure hope there will be room at the Inn and you won't be getting inundated with too many!!

Your little one seems to be delighted with his dinner!

Sounds like you will be releasing more than one at a time!!

You and Nancy are doing such wonderful work!! 

Sending Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

6 babies !!!!! At what age are they usually released back ? Would they be able to hunt as the other owls once released from captivity ?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for sharing the latest little owlet with us, Nab. It's a cutie for sure and lucky to have ended up in your care. Best of luck to you and Nancy and all your little charges this baby season!

Terry


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Sounds like you've done this a few times! Thanks for saving the owl population! They really are awesome birds.


----------



## ThePigeonKid (Jan 15, 2009)




----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

What a sweet and very fortunate young bird!


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*Probably be ready for release about mid-June*



sreeshs said:


> 6 babies !!!!! At what age are they usually released back ? Would they be able to hunt as the other owls once released from captivity ?


Teaching them to hunt is the tricky part, usually if you teach them 2-3 at a time in the same pen they will catch on faster than trying to teach a single one at a time. There's always one that catches on and then the others see him/her and get the idea faster.

NAB


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Great info, learning in company


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*It's raining Owls here*

Yet another little Owl fellow got blown out of his nest, plus this little guy got bit on the nose by a dog. He's Ok and chomping down fresh liver fast as he can, if this wind doesn't stop soon we're going to be swamped, that's 9 GHO babies, 7 Red-Tailed Hawk babies, 1 Golden Eagle, 1 Barn Owl baby, 2 Mourning Dove babies and several assorted little birds. 

NAB 

Cute little guy, he's a dark morph face very rare, most Barn Owls are white faced.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What a beautiful baby, so sorry he got bit on the nose by a dog. He must have been so scared.

Thank you for helping these needy wind blown babies.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I think that is the cutest Owl face you have posted so far, Nab!! What a cutie!

WOW!! You ARE getting inundated!!

Sure hope those winds stop and your rescues population drops!

The birds you DO have are very fortunate and I know they will have the BESTEST care! 

Love, Hugs and Scritches to ALL

Shi


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Oh, he is the cutest! I wish I were somewhere close to Nevada so I could help. I'd love to get my hands on those owls! I DO notice the heavy gloves you are wearing! You and your wife are awfully good people to take on such a job!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Love the pics of your various patients. Didn't know that Barn Owls came in dark morph - very cool looking!


----------



## nabisho (Nov 18, 2004)

*The second little GHO I posted*

Here she is today, she is going to be a blond morph GHO very rare, probably one in a hundred or more.

NAB 

She's going to be a big pretty girl


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Amazing looking bird!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Those eyes are gorgeous, and she is already pretty!!! 

Thanks for the update!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

She IS a beauty!!

Won't be long now, Nab. They should be beginning hunting practice and be able to be released. 

I know you and Nancy will breathe a sigh of relief when they are on their own!!

All the best with Love, Hugs and (careful) Scritches

Shi and the gang


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Simply beautiful and precious, Nab! Thank you for sharing her with us! 

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Very cool to see up close photos of these birds. Usually, we have to be content with just hearing them.


----------

